# Problema con grabadora de CD/DVD Samsung SHW162C



## dmontielbelmonte (Jun 2, 2006)

Hola a todos !!!
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar...
Tengo una grabadora de DVD Dual Layer marca Samsung modelo SHW162C y mi problema es el siguiente:
La tengo instalada hace 5 o 6 meses, pero desde hace un mes aprox., cuando meto un cd o dvd cualquiera dentro de la grabadora, se me tilda la pc, el teclado, etc. etc. y como a los 2 o 3 minutos se normaliza, pero cuando intento acceder al dvd para copiarlo o grabarlo o sacar algun dato del mismo, se vuelve a colgar y tengo que esperar un rato para seguir usandola.
El tema es que no puedo ripear ni grabar ningun dvd y tengo los rigidos a tope con peliculas !!!
Ya intente formatear varias veces, pero el problema subsiste.
Nota: en el momento en que se va a tildar la pc, hace como una especie de bip, pero muy tenue, casi imperceptible si hay ruido ambiente...
Bueno..., espero que puedan ayudarme, ya que me urge grabar todo lo que tengo en el HD.
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos y sigan asi !!!
Salu2 a todos...
Diego.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 2, 2006)

Que raro, prueba de bajarte una cd-live o de usb de linux y desde alli haber si puedes grabar. Pasa por algun foro de linux y preguntas, yo tengo uno y va de perillas, lo reconoce casi todo y no te toquetea nada del disco duro.

No normal de las grabadoras son laser gastado o sucio, raramente cuelgues y tonterias de esas.


----------



## davmig (Jun 29, 2006)

Hola, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
Yo tengo la grabadora Samsung SH-W162C y mi problema es que no puedo grabar discos DVD9. Utilizo el CloneDVD2 y me dice que esta grabadora no puede volcar una información tan grande (una pelicula de 5gb). Tengo actualizado el firmware pero sigue dándome problemas.
¿Podeis ayudarme?
Gracias.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola dmontielbelmonte!!

¿Has visto los requerimientos que te pide el lector... puede que el procesador no sea lo suficientemente versatil como para soportar la transferencia de datos entre el bus del lector y el procesador me refiero a que el procesador no es capaz de manejar todos los datos...
paso a explicarte por que:

Yo tengo un quipo P4 de 2.4Ghz y 1g de RAM al cual le coloque 2 lectores grabadores duales marca LG los cuales me pedian como requisitos minimos tener un procesador P4 de 2.2 o superior y 512 de RAM.-

Con esto quiero explicar que debes ver cuanto te aguantara el equipo para poner dispositivos que necesitan volcar información  desde las memorias y discos por el o los buses de comunicacion y viseversa, dependiendo del procesador y la memoria en gran parte son los reponsables de llevar de buena forma a cabo las transferencias de datos que desees


----------

